# Single handed cruisers



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm working on a project of mine that I've already posted about on Sailnet.

I interview people who have been cruising outside of their home country for more than 2 years. They could be finished with their cruise or still cruising. I'm interested in anyone who fits this category that would be interested in participating.

I thought I would mention in herSailnet that so far I haven't had anyone suggest a _female _singlehanded cruiser I could contact and I would love to find some female singlehanders to interview. I know they are far and few between relatively and so to round things out I thought I would seek them out.

If you know of any, even if you don't know them personally, or if you are one yourself, please do contact me. [email protected]

There are actually a few other categories of people I am going to find a hard time locating:
- non English speaking cruisers (whom I would love to interview via a bilingual translator)
- people who don't spend a lot of time on the internet or who do not have blogs

As always, your help and suggestions on interviewees and questions are appreciated.

Cheers, Livia


----------



## podger (Oct 15, 2006)

Check out womenandcruising.com WOMEN AND CRUISING - Advice, Resources and Inspiration for Women Cruisers


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Great idea - I emailed Kathy!

Still looking for other ideas...


----------



## nickokelly (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Livia,

I interviewed Nancy Erley for my book and she was great. She has circumnavigated twice now. While not always solo (she took paying crew at times), she has a great perspective on women and sailing. You can find more info at Tethy's Offshore Sailing

Great project BTW. Insightful interviews!

Nick O'Kelly


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Wonderful Nick - I just emailed her. Great suggestion.


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

You might try Sailing Vessel Nereida - Welcome to my journeys


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion Scott - I emailed her a bit ago but haven't heard back yet (she's obviously quite busy right now so that isn't a complaint).


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

You may know of this entrepid single handed sailor already.
I have admired her pluck since first reading how she very nearly completed a circumnavigation before running aground. http://www.justgiving.com/jeannesocrates Jeanne sails to help a cancer charity.
Happy sailing

Solo Jeanne 'unlikely to continue' circumnavigation after knockdown

'Nereida and other cruising yachts at the wharf in Ushuaia' . 
Solo sailing grandmother Jeanne Socrates has confirmed to the media this week that it is unlikely that she will continue her round-world attempt, which was aborted in a 'turn turtle' knock-down just as she was to round Cape Horn in early January.

The damage to her 11.5 metre yacht Nereida was so extensive that by the time the necessary spare parts are received and the yacht repaired, she will have missed the summer window to complete her circumnavigation through the Southern Ocean.

Jeanne Socrates - .. . 
After the knock-down, Jeanne courageously refused a tow from a fishing boat and sailed her damaged boat to Ushuaia in the Tierra del Fuego province of Argentina, the most southerly town in the world.

The extensive damage to the yacht includes:

A broken boom 
Major electrical problems 
Hydrovane damage 
Twisted rudder 
Transformer malfunction 
Broken windscreen, clears, awning and its framework 
Damaged staysail furling system 
... and many small items not available in Ushuaia, not to mention the complete soaking of the boat inside with saltwater.

Jeanne is currently living without shore-power, heating, hot water, and internet connection, and the stove is malfunctioning. Even though it is full summer in Ushuaia, the temperature still approaches zero at night.

The 68-year-old had aimed to become the first woman to sail non-stop solo around the world from anywhere in North America, and would also have been the oldest female solo circumnavigator.

Ushuaia in the summer - Jeanne Socrates - .. . 
This was her third attempt to complete a circumnavigation, having been within sixty miles of completion on one attempt only to lose her yacht on the coastline.

Sharing Ushuaia with her are many other cruisers, some of whom are assisting her. They are from such countries as the USA, Switzerland, Korea, Spain, Argentine. While she speaks admiringly and gratefully for all the help she is receiving from different quarters, she remarks ruefully on her blog, 'The one other British-flagged boat here has a Polish family on board.'

Jeanne is delaying making any plans for the future, and is concentrating on repairing her yacht


----------



## nereida (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Livia!
I've not had an email from you - which is why you've had no reply!!
Go to my website - and you can email me from there direct to "Nereida"

Cheers,
Jeanne
"Nereida"
Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego, Argentina


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome to sailnet Cap't J .

Nice to see you here , exellent blog !
and thank you for your reply to the e-mail sent , and helping others....


----------

